

Nokia released voice navigation for Mobile HTML5 Maps - elus
http://m.maps.nokia.com/
It's still in beta and works quite well on iOS5 and Android 2.3. Make sure you have location sharing enabled, search for something, create a route, and press the "play" button in the upper right corner.
======
gryzzly
Open menu, go to "Route", set destination place and hit "play" button.
Navigation requires you to share geolocation. Works well on iOS > 4 and
Android 2.3+.

